# I made some Ricotta



## Rom (Nov 6, 2007)

and it..WORKED woohoo 

I used the Fresh Homemade Ricotta Recipe at Epicurious.com

I made half of it - (I wanted to test it), it really didn't make much with 1 litre (1 quart) of milk lol. I could've put a tad more salt. I had read some comments about people waiting so long for it to curdle but mine happened instantly. (perhaps i put a tad extra lemon juice in)

But in the end, it worked, it tasted ok and after wanting to do it for a while I finally did YAY

Rom


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Rom I make Ricotta this way too.  I use white vinegar in place of lemon juice and it works very well.  It may not be authentic (last time I got corrected on this forum because I was told that the recipe that follow is for making Paneer not Ricotta since Ricotta is a byproduct of the cheese making process) but I think the texture of this is very similar to ricotta actually eons better than what's sold in the US as readymade Ricotta. 

Paneer is made the same way.  The only difference is that paneer needs to be a bit more dry so we end up making the cheese and then we press out all the water from it by putting a weight on it and then once it's dried it's cut and pan fried and used in Indian recipes.


----------



## Rom (Nov 6, 2007)

white vinegar, might give that a go..how much do end up making at one time?
like 1 litre (quart) of milk and half a cup of cream makes for a very *small* amount of Ricotta LOL but i was testing afterall so it didn't really matter.

i have a paneer recipe as well but the paneer doesn't have the full cream whereas the Ricotta does and needs to be pressed more or something. I was going to make that next LOL My bf is Indian..maybe i will make him some palak paneeer hehe


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 6, 2007)

In Indian recipes we use this whey to make a lot of other desserts as well so I have made it for a gallon of milk to which I add a quart of heavy cream.  This makes for a creamy ricotta type whey that can be used as a base for other desserts.  I use a small 1/2 cup (dry measure) of vinegar to this.  I have made it this way for years and it always works. 

Paneer is made with just regular whole milk and vinegar (so no cream) but the technique is similar.  You curdle, collect the whey, press it down so it's dry (preferably overnigh) and then cut and pan fry it and add it to curries etc.


----------



## Rom (Nov 6, 2007)

*goes and checks how much a gallon is*


----------



## Rom (Nov 6, 2007)

i will try urs.

3.79 litres - and here i made 1 litre hahaha....might have to go get some milk ---and maybe more cream if u use a litre of cream 

does this make a fair bit of ricotta though?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 6, 2007)

Im going to try it the reviews were great.I have a mozzarella kit that is supposed to be easy but I have not had the guts to try it yet.Now that I have alot of time on my hands I will give it a shot.I think the ricotta is a great start.


----------



## Rom (Nov 6, 2007)

YUM mozzarella...whats involved in that - love mozarella
the ricotta literally took the amount of time to make for the milk to come to a slow "rolling boil", put lemon juice for a couple of mins and strain it that was all - left it to strain for an hour and put in the fridge...my bf goes did u make it already? im like well yeah  hehehehe
I just had a cheesemaking book sent to my mum...might see whats in it...could this be the start of a phase? i think it might be


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 6, 2007)

Rom said:


> YUM mozzarella...whats involved in that - love mozarella
> the ricotta literally took the amount of time to make for the milk to come to a slow "rolling boil", put lemon juice for a couple of mins and strain it that was all - left it to strain for an hour and put in the fridge...my bf goes did u make it already? im like well yeah  hehehehe
> I just had a cheesemaking book sent to my mum...might see whats in it...could this be the start of a phase? i think it might be


Oh!Good for you the Mozzarella is supposed to only take 30 minutes to make.One thing I know is that ultra pastuerized milk wont help and that dried milk is really better. Heres the web site I would love to go to one her classes but its so far away.- New England Cheesemaking Supply it seems the soft cheeses are really easy to make and alot of people used to make their own especially in Europe.


----------



## Rom (Nov 6, 2007)

*crosses fingers the website isn't blocked at work* LOL

thanks for that!!

my parents` friends own a hobby farm and they make mozarella, i tried it once it was not bad at all.

i LOVE soft cheese! i love melted cheese even more hahahaha


----------



## Rom (Nov 6, 2007)

WOOHOO not blocked


----------



## Rom (Nov 6, 2007)

*drools* at the Brie...yeah !


----------



## Rom (Nov 7, 2007)

I looked at my mums cheesemaking book yesterday and saw marscarpone....oh man it looks too simple to be true.

heavy cream and vinegar....the end lol

tiramisu here i come


----------



## Bilby (Nov 7, 2007)

Rom said:


> tiramisu here i come


... and Weight Watchers soon after!LOL


----------



## Rom (Nov 7, 2007)

shhhhhh if u make it urself its not counted LOLLLL


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 8, 2007)

Good for you! I am so happy to see more and more people making their own cheese, yogurt, etc.  I am gonna go check out that link now.  Always willing to learn something new. Again, congrats! I know is must be a great feeling.

Jim


----------



## Bilby (Nov 8, 2007)

Rom said:


> shhhhhh if u make it urself its not counted LOLLLL


Dag!!


----------



## Mel! (Nov 8, 2007)

Incredible!!!!!
One day if milk is on special offer, I will buy lots of it and try to be brave enough to make cheese.
Yougurt is as adventurous as I got so far.


----------



## heavyG (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm going to give this a go on camera...

G.


----------



## Rom (Nov 8, 2007)

Just make it with a lot of milk, 1 litre/quart is seriously IS NOTHING lOLLLL and i think its best eaten really fresh! its heaps quick too. the cheese book my mum has is talking like  litres and litres - 5 - 10 perhaps hahaha

im really interested in this marscarpone recipe...like it doesn't give specifics, it just says use heavy cream and add vinegar until it curdles lol that stuff is so expensive in shops!
dag? who u calling a dag lol

I wouldn't mind trying yoghurt, i think someone in here posted a recipe and i got it lol but the problem is we don't really eat much yoghurt i just want to make it LOLLLL, my bf likes chicken tikka and raita maybe we can use it like that hahaha

Cool on camera? can we see it? that sounds cool!


----------



## heavyG (Nov 8, 2007)

Just take a look at my website for videos on food...
Link in my sig line.

G.


----------



## Rom (Nov 8, 2007)

Cool, thanks


----------

